# horse pasture/ orchard grass on established field



## ivy1616 (Sep 26, 2010)

I live in the blue ridge mtn. of Va and i have about 10 acres of established horse pasture. This past winter was so bad I had to keep all of my horses at the house or I would have never gotten to them at the other property. Either way the land had been over grazed need less to say. I took all horses off land in the spring in hopes to give land a break but the dry weather all summer had stopped anything but weeds from growing. There is rain in the forecast and I want to seed the field so something will grow back before winter but i am unsure of what to use and what is the best way to plant. I have had field fertilized and had all weeds killed. I just don't know enough about grass to know what would be best to do now. Can someone PLEASE HELP!?!?


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Mostly the best option in your case is to buy a pasture mix blended for your region of the country, then the species will germinate based on the growing conditions that are presented this fall and next spring. Seed Solutions has outlets all around the country and has a whole lot of pasture mixes and specs. for each region and stand establishment information.


----------



## timok (Feb 20, 2010)

Ivy, Unsure of your resources such as a tractor? 2 ways to seed pasture mix. 1 is a no till drill Second is a cone seeder. And if these are unobtainable then the old hand sow method has worked for centuries.Hope this helps


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ivy, I would check withyour NRCS or FSA office for recommendations on what to use. I would try to no-till if possible. Your office usually has a drill available for rent (cheap) if you have the tractor to pull it. I hope you are getting rain today like we are. It stared last night for us. I am about 60 miles east of the Blue Ridge. Mike


----------

